
T-Mobile and Sprint to merge, finally, strutting 5G clout - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/t-mobile-and-sprint-to-merge-finally-strutting-5g-clout/
======
greenyoda
Discussion in an earlier post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952665)

